# my trip to London and Duxford



## TheEnforcer (Jan 17, 2006)

Post Deleted


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Cool pics, what did you leave Alaska for. Im moving there well not for a couple of years after I get out of the Army and my wife is done with college.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics TheEnforcer, welcome to the forums.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice shots. Welcome aboard.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2006)

Very cool and welcome!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics, and for the record, I am THE Enforcer; it was my job playing hockey, and it's my job here...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 17, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Nice pics, and for the record, I am THE Enforcer; it was my job playing hockey, and it's my job here...


----------



## Clave (Jan 17, 2006)

I should go to The Imperial War Museum - I only live 20 miles away, it's not like it's in Alaska or something...


----------



## Glider (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice photo's in particular the use of Black and White. Very effective and welcome


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

Excellent pics.

Let me be the first...uh, fourth to say welcome.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Nice pics, and for the record, I am THE Enforcer; it was my job playing hockey, and it's my job here...



Sort of, Les. You are our Minister of Whoopass. I kinda like that more than calling you the enforcer. When yuo crack open that can of whoopass, I grab the wet weather gear to avoid getting blood on my clothing!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2006)

There are sooo many different words to describe me, but most just call me asshole...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 17, 2006)

, Cool pics Enforcer!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Great pictures there. I especially like the StPaul's B/W photo! 
Welcome here!

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## TheEnforcer (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2006)

Clint is the man!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 18, 2006)

> im just a Clint Eastwood fan


So am I....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2006)

So what did you decide to leave Alaska for?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 19, 2006)

Probably too damn cold.


----------



## TheEnforcer (Jan 19, 2006)

s


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2006)

I was moving to Fairbanks 2 years ago, until the Army decided to ship me out to Iraq instead. Me and my wife are moving to Anchorage in a couple of years when she is done with her college.


----------

